# snails hatch out?



## oozeman (Mar 21, 2005)

I've never really dealt with a snail explosion before but the other day I brought in a shrimp and some amazon swords along with a variegated fountain plant. The next day I had these little white worm like things in the tank. They are no bigger thana pin-head and I have to press my face near the glass to even see them. They cluster in some spots on the tank glass and some are free floating, I can see them move just a little. I'm guessing these are definitely snails but maybe someone can confirm and even know what type they could be... How will snails proliferate ina soft tank? Mine is fairly soft..around 1d GH and 5-6d KH. The tank is a soft water bio. for a ghost knife and I also have a 3 inch Khuli loach will these eat any snails? How should this be approached right now? It seems to be in very early stage?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If they're wormlike, I'm guessing they aren't snails. Snails hatch out looking like small adults, and already have the shells.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with Jan, I don't think they are snails, more likely some kind of worm. I first would have thought Planaria, but not if they are free swimming. Maybe someone else can come along and give us some more insight.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I had them too, in my 10 gallon cherry shrimp only tank. I had also seen something else, a free swimming thing, green and blue - very small. I had these white worms crawling around on the glass, usually about .031-.063" long. I added 3 neon tetras to remedy the situation and all gone. No more pests, except for snails of course. The neons aren't interested in my cherry shrimp fry either, they're too quick to get eaten.


----------

